# What is this?!



## Emsabub

Hi,

Could some more experienced line eyes please tell me that what I’m seeing is an evap?! Not sure if I’m going mad or not!


----------



## Bevziibubble

It looks like it might have colour to it? Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Emsabub

So you can see it bev? I guess that’s half the battle :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes, I can definitely see something!


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you! Well I’ve tried another this morning and it looks exactly the same, but it’s easier to see in person than under a torchlight. Surely twice in a row can’t be an evap, even if they’re from the same pack? 
i don’t even know


----------



## JessdueJan

I can definitely see something. How many dpo are you?
I got a positive at 7dpo and it was very faint, hard to catch on a photo. Then a negative at 8dpo but by 9dpo they were definite easy to see lines xx


----------



## Emsabub

I’m not sure because I wasn’t even tracking! This is from this morning, I think it looks the same?


----------



## JessdueJan

The advice I was given was to wait 48 hours and then test again... I didn't manage to wait the 48 hours because I'm impatient but in theory I should have done because after 48 hours the line showed a massive difference.
Might be worth a try for you? x


----------



## Emsabub

I know Jess I’m just very silly :oops:


----------



## JessdueJan

Emsabub said:


> I know Jess I’m just very silly :oops:

You and me both, I have no self control when it comes to waiting to test x


----------



## Emsabub

I think I’m going to test again tomorrow & post the result. Feeling quite nervous now


----------



## JessdueJan

Emsabub said:


> I think I’m going to test again tomorrow & post the result. Feeling quite nervous now

Good luck. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and look forward to an update x


----------



## Emsabub

Well I tested today and nothing came up! Still waiting on my period though, no idea when it’s expected either so will just have to wait!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Emsabub

It’s alright honestly Bev, we’ve just started wedding planning and it would’ve been awkward timing x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's understandable <3


----------



## Emsabub

Forgot to add, this was the test. I keep going back & forth on if I see things or not, i trust everyone’s experienced eyes more than mine! :haha:


----------



## JessdueJan

I think there might be the faintest line there catching my eye xx


----------



## Emsabub

It’s all so confusing! I’ve got my cousins wedding tomorrow so I’ll wait til Sunday & if it is anything it should show up by then!


----------



## JessdueJan

Let us know how you get on. 
Hope you have a lovely day at the wedding xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Have a great time :)


----------

